# Cpt 93010



## daniel

CPT 93010  
Electrocardiogram, routine ECG with at least 12 leads; interpretation and report only  


In regards to this service. What is required for documentation?

I have a Intensivist who did a Critical Care visit, and another cardiologist interpreted the EKG report. 

I have the EKG report with a note on top stating that the report was interpreted by the cardiologist.

Is this suffienct enough to bill  CPT 93010?

Daniel, CPC


----------



## deeva456

Yes, the ekg tracing is sufficient documentation. As long as it is legible, has pt name, dob and dx, some may have an electronic signature or handwritten signature. The doctor does not have to dicatate a separate report for the EKG; however the results are usually included in a H&P, consultation, hospital progress notes etc. 

Hope this makes sense,

Dolores, CCC-CPC


----------

